

China is working with Canonical on an Ubuntu customised for Chinese users - ximeng
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21895723

======
tabfugnic
Correct me if I'm wrong, but this sounds like a distro of linux not a home-
grown operating system. That said, I like the idea of it, especially if the
code base can contribute back to the open source community.

~~~
xyzzy123
You're not wrong; headline of article is rubbish. Actually, the "slant" of it
is kind of odd.

------
typicalbender
Is anyone else concerned this is just going to be used to make the Great
Firewall of China easier to enforce? Call me skeptical but I'd be concerned
there would be some bad stuff hidden in there to allow the gov easier access
to it's citizens data.

~~~
Create
_Don’t trust us? Erm, we have root. You do trust us with your data already._
\-- <http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182>

~~~
bostonpete
That seems like an unnecessarily flippant response. I can just imagine the
reaction if Google or Facebook responded similarly to privacy concerns.

The fact that I already do trust a service with my data isn't itself a reason
to not periodically question that trust.

~~~
typicalbender
Also I think it depends on who's hands the data is in, maybe it's a false
sense to comfort but I would rather Google or Facebook have access to my data
and a Government agency who seem to be motivated by suppressing exposure to
information they deem 'unfit' for their citizens. But i completely agree that
questioning that trust is important.

------
axusgrad
I guess Red Flag Linux didn't work out.

~~~
reirob
I would like to understand why Red Flag didn't work out?

